# Amplificador Spain 1500



## achapapo (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, aqui les traigo el amplificador con driver spain 1500 el cual ya esta en el foro, lo he vuelto hacer en proteus con el mismo diseño y todo
El amplificador funciona con un voltaje de 60 0 60 AC, rectificado +-88v
Los transistores de potencia pueden ser cualquiera, solo se necesita que sean de potencia (Grandes) como por ejemplo el 2sc3858 o alguno de los MJL, asegurense de que sean de izquierda a derecha base colector emisor
El circuito es el mismo que ya esta en el foro pero con una novedad, este que he vuelto hacer trae incorporados 4 transistores para lograr una potencia de 250w 4 ohm y 300w 2 ohm, quiere decir que tenemos el driver solo, para conectar varios  transistores de potencia por ejemplo 10 por medio de cables y la otra version que trae solo 4 transistores ya incorporados en el pcb para mayor facilidad...
Espero que sea de su agrado
Cualquier duda, escriban en la seccion de preguntas!


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 29, 2013)

hola tengo un trafo de 50+50 vcc cuanto me daria en w con ese voltaje? y otra podes subir el diagrama?


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 29, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> hola tengo un trafo de 50+50 vcc cuanto me daria en w con ese voltaje? y otra podes subir el diagrama?



No solo depende del voltaje si no del amperaje:estudiando:

Achapapo por que aumentaste las resistencias de 5.6 ohm


----------



## edwindj (Nov 13, 2013)

buenas noches amigo disculpen yo estoy armando esta tarjeta pero solo consegui los zener de 37 voltios si me sirviran y los mje llevan disipadores o los puedo dejar sin discipador.,


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 14, 2013)

hola edwinj, dependiendo la cantidad de transistores de salida que le vas a colocar necesitaría los drivers un disipador de calor pequeños.. para el diseño que yo hice hace dos años de este amplificador spain1500 que también publique sus fotos en el tema diagrama amplificadores, usé diodos zener de 36 voltios que fue los únicos que pude conseguir puesto que en ninguna casa de electrónica conseguí los zeners de 40 voltios que especificó oscar monsalvo.. este es un buen driver, hice dos diseños de pcb distinto, uno para transistores 3858 y complemento y otro diseño para 5200 y complemento.. achapapo muy buen diseño. saludos


----------



## edwindj (Nov 16, 2013)

Buenos días compañeros les presento mi amplificador spain 1500 con 16 transistores en total. apenas lo probe con un parlante de 8 pulgadas de 500watts suena bien espero mañana hacer la prueba con los propios parlantes de 15 y 18 pulgadas. muchas gracias ah Oscar Monsalvo , moonwalker por sus ayudas en este proyecto.


----------



## edwindj (Nov 16, 2013)

Muchas gracias juam. pues ahora me resulta un problemita cuando ajusto el volumen a menos de la mitad se escucha el sonido con distorcion nose si sera que con 2 filtros de 10.000 uf a 100v seran lo suficiente para filtrar un trasformador de 15 amps y 76 voltios.

espero sus comentarios pues quiero que haga temblar las ventanas. jejeje


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 17, 2013)

Yo pondría, como mínimo, 40.000 micrifaradios por rama ( entre la positiva y mara y la negativa y masa )
y verás como bota el woofer.

De todas maneras el problema de tener una escasa reserva de alimentación, se manifiesta al aumentar el volumen, no al bajarlo. Todo parece indicar un problema de ajuste de la corriente de reposo.


----------



## edwindj (Nov 21, 2013)

buenas amigo juan carlos que debo verificar o modificar en el circuito.


----------



## eleccortez (Nov 21, 2013)

intenta reemplazando R15 por un preset de 1,5kΩ y ajustar la corriente de reposo a unos 60mA


----------



## edwindj (Nov 22, 2013)

buenas amigo una consulta pues en el plano de la spain 1500 muestra que utiliza transistores  mje340 y mje 350 y yo les coloque kse 340 y kse 350 sera que eso esta bien o mal.


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cordial saludo

Estimados compañeros del foro, revisando el tema del SCH spain 1500 posteado por el ing Oscar Monsalvo me doy cuenta que es un excelente amplificador, la unica desventaja es que su circuito multiplicador del BIAS es fijo para un voltaje de alimentacion determinado, lo cual no es complicado solucionar, agregamos una resistencia variable ademas de la que esta entre BE del Q encargado de la multiplicacion del BIAS y ajustamos un poco la que esta entre BC del mismo Q, por ultimo atornillo atornillo este en el disipador de los Q de salida para tener control en la temperatura, hablando en terminos criollos, lo que no veo prudente es quitar un ciercuito de este tipo y montar un par de diodos en serie con una resistencia entre las bases de los transistores driver, osea con todo respeto a quienes piensan que es mejor pero si asi fuera amplificadores de la taya de un carver, un crest, un master, ram lo siguieran usando jejejeje solo es una opinion personal... este mismo cambio que acabo de nombrar lo he realizado en este circuito dandome excelentes resultados con voltajes superiores a los +-90VDC

Agradesco sus opiniones y ademas acepto criticas a lo que acabo de decir... soy abierto a recibir conocimiento y experiencias... claro fundamentadas.

Gracias por el tiempo usado leyendo mi comentario

Cordialmente


----------



## Helder Guerra (Nov 24, 2013)

Saludos miembros del foro, personalmente creo que las compañías cuando sacan al mercado un producto este antes debe pasar por una serie de pruebas que garanticen el buen funcionamiento del equipo electrónico y no creo que realizar cambios a estos diseños sea de gran ayuda y por el contrario pueden causar bajas en cuanto a calidad y durabilidad se refiere. Personalmente cuando realizo un proyecto de este tipo lo hago tal cual como lo diseño el fabricante de esa manera creo que es mas confiable garantizar nuestro trabajo a los clientes. 
Lo que entiendo que propone hacer vancho1203 es poder realizar un ajuste de bias para obtener mayor precisión cuando se utilicen voltajes diferentes al circuito original y es aceptable lo cual no se puede lograr colocando solo dos diodos.

Con todo respeto es mi forma particular de hacer las cosas no estoy cuestionando la libertad de nadie, es como por aportar dentro de esta charla en el tema.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 24, 2013)

achapapo dijo:


> Hola a todos, aqui les traigo el amplificador con driver spain 1500 el cual ya esta en el foro, lo he vuelto hacer en proteus con el mismo diseño y todo



Amigo, excelente aporte, me alegra mucho ver lo bien que les ha ido con este ampli 



			
				el prinsipe dijo:
			
		

> hola  pulielec no  vale  la  pena  gastar  tanto  dinero en transistores  para  este amplificador  con  esa  misma  cantidad  de transistores  puedes armar  uno  de  mas  potencia te  recomiendo  el  even de 500 *Watt´s*  que  sale  en  colección  de  amplificadores chino  ese  es  mejor



Si te refieres al Evens C500 ese trabaja con 8 transistores en la etapa de salida, no dice con cuanto voltaje máximo se alimenta pero con esa cantidad de transistores no creo que supere los 250W a 8ohm, 450W a 4ohm, para lograr mayores potencias con menos transistores se usan etapas clase G o etapas clase D.



			
				jeison hernandez dijo:
			
		

> en este diseño se remplazo el transistor por los diodos para el ajuste y balanceo de las vias para mi asi me genera mayor confianza en estabilidad del driver


 
Jeison, no entiendo a que te refieres con "mayor confianza en estabilidad del driver", como dice el compañero Vancho no es recomendable hacer esta configuración con diodos para etapas de alta potencia ya que si necesitas realizar ajustes no los puedes hacer, recuerda que estas etapas trabajan con un amplio rango de tensiones de alimentación y la corriente de bias prefijada no va a ser igual con diferentes tensiones (en algunos casos queda trabajando como clase B) y por eso el uso del preset, ademas con el transistor puedes atornillarlo fácilmente en el disipador y de esa forma evitas la famosa deriva térmica usándolo como sensor de temperatura variando la corriente de reposo a medida que se calienta la etapa de salida (en otro thread esta muy bien explicado este tema)

Saludos a todos


----------



## edwindj (Nov 24, 2013)

eleccortez dijo:


> intenta reemplazando R15 por un preset de 1,5kΩ y ajustar la corriente de reposo a unos 60mA



buenas noches amigo para ajustar las vias esa corriente de 60ma la consigo poniendo las puntas de mi tester en la base y el colector del bd139  usted perdone  la pregunta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2013)

O ponés el tester en serie con colector o emisor de alguno de los transistores de salida , con el tester seteado para Adc , o medís la tensión sobre alguna de las resistencias de emisor (0,33 Ohms por 60 mA = 19 mV)

Aunque para mi gusto personal mejor setear el Bias en 40 mA  

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia 

Saludos !


----------



## edwindj (Nov 25, 2013)

y eso? que ventajas es ajustar las vías a 40mA hay menos calentamiento en los transistores. 

con tal que tenga menos distorcion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2013)

A mi entender , llevarlos a 60 mA es arrisgarse a que se calienten y embalen


----------



## jeison hernandez (Nov 25, 2013)

Aqui en barranquilla se utiliza mucho este driver y la mayoria lo trabaja de esta forma , y yo personalmente lo he trabajado hasta 32 transistores con inyectores y cuando lo trabajo con las de -+80v utilizo el ajuste de bias y hasta ahora no me ha fallado , en cambio cuando lo trabaje con el transistor no me trabajo por mucho tiempo.

Aqui les subo unas fotos de uno de 16t que hice con este driver en otra versión de la pcb , este modelo no lo hice yo pero es el mas usado por estos lados


----------



## jeison hernandez (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola compañeros , disculpen pero al parecer tuve un error en eagle y no me di cuenta 
Es que la configuración de los pines de los transistores to92 esta invertida pero de reto todo anda de 10 , solo es girar los mpsa42 y mpsa92 , de todas formas les envio los archivos corregidos  por si a alguno le interesa

*Nota del Moderador : **Leer el siguiente post*


----------



## wilmerjavier (Mar 17, 2014)

jeison hernandez dijo:


> aqui en barranquilla se utiliza mucho este driver y la mayoría lo trabaja de esta forma y yo personalmente lo he trabajado hasta 32 transistores con inyectores y cuando lo trabajo con las de -+80V utilizo el ajuste de bias y hasta ahora no me a fallado en cambio cuando lo trabaje con el transistor no me trabajo por mucho tiempo aqui les subo unas fotos de uno de 16t que hice con este driver en otra versión de la pcb este modelo no lo hice yo pero es el mas usado por estos lados



Amigo jeison hernandez, veo unos operacionales en la foto, que función hacen estos operacionales, para que sirven? , saludos....


----------



## jeison hernandez (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola amigo wilmer , este es un circuito desfazador o (btl) , es para trabajar el amplificador en modo puente o mono.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Mar 18, 2014)

hola saludes a todos, exelente lo del btl amigo jeison, una pregunta... que inyectores me recomienda utilizar en el amplificador spain de esos que hacen aqui en barranquilla, uno bueno que se sienta que el bajo estremece, usted es sabio.... recomiendeme uno por favor.... saludes....


----------



## andres guillermo cantillo (Mar 29, 2014)

jeison porque no te subes los inyectores y los btl me gustaria hacerlos gracias


----------



## wilmerjavier (Mar 29, 2014)

hola a todos los del foro, amigo guillermo cantillo, subo el esquema del btl que estan aqui en el foro.... sin embargo te ahorro el trabajo y los subo, los inyectores los encuentras en el tema del amplificador peavey al final del tema, tambien en el tema del amplificador yorkville 4060 en bridget y con inyectores al final del tema, saludes a todos....


----------



## frincho (Dic 28, 2016)

hola estoy buscado el diagrama del spain 1500


----------



## Yuntech (Dic 28, 2016)

frincho dijo:


> hola estoy buscado el diagrama del spain 1500



Hi! The diagram Spain 1500 ® Hola! El diagrama España 1500 ©


Press here ∆™∆_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/637607/ _∆™∆


----------



## frincho (Dic 29, 2016)

gracias por su colaboración, feliz año nuevo.


----------



## trivicell (May 17, 2017)

jeison hernandez dijo:


> Hola compañeros , disculpen pero al parecer tuve un error en eagle y no me di cuenta
> Es que la configuración de los pines de los transistores to92 esta invertida pero de reto todo anda de 10 , solo es girar los mpas42 y mpsa92 , de todas formas les envio los archivos corregidos  por si a alguno le interesa


 
Amigo yeison armé esa Spain 1500 del plano que pusiste pero habia un error el los zener y en los díodos 1n4007, hay que voleiarlos porque si se arma así muestra corto en la serie, pero de todas manera gracias, está funcioando en 6 parlantes de 10 Mte de 1000w y suena estupendo



jeison hernandez dijo:


> Aqui en barranquilla se utiliza mucho este driver y la mayoria lo trabaja de esta forma , y yo personalmente lo he trabajado hasta 32 transistores con inyectores y cuando lo trabajo con las de -+80v utilizo el ajuste de bias y hasta ahora no me ha fallado , en cambio cuando lo trabaje con el transistor no me trabajo por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Aqui les subo unas fotos de uno de 16t que hice con este driver en otra versión de la pcb , este modelo no lo hice yo pero es el mas usado por estos lados


 

Amigo, me me puede colaborar con ese plano de la Spain 1500 que esté lista para armar y con su driver que se en la fotos.


----------



## frincho (May 18, 2019)

Hice este amplificador, pero al probarlo en série el sonido es alto y luego se va bajando sonando con distinción y se calienta el transistor driver npn.he tratado de ajustar la bias pero nada ya me quiere estallar la cabeza 😖


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2019)

Parece problema de transistores falsos.


----------



## moonwalker (May 18, 2019)

frincho dijo:


> Hice este amplificador, pero al probarlo en série el sonido es alto y luego se va bajando sonando con distinción y se calienta el transistor driver npn.he tratado de ajustar la bias pero nada ya me quiere estallar la cabeza 😖



Hola Frincho, particularmente yo construí el amplificador spain Sp1500 y me salieron a la primera. No tuve problemas ni con el voltaje de reposo Offset ni con la corriente de reposo o Bias.. Uno de estos Amplificadores lo envié a mi país Venezuela para el 2012 y aún es la hora y sigue funcionando correctamente.. lo que te dice Dosmetros es muy cierto, si todo lo tienes construido tal el plano entonces cabe esa posibilidad de que los transistores sean falsos. 
Postea más datos y fotos del amplificador y el esquema que estás usando para ayudarte más. Paciencia colega no te desanimes, vamos para adelante.


----------



## frincho (May 20, 2019)

Que problema tenemos con esos transistores de mala calidad, para conseguir los originales es difícil ya que ahora son Chinos, bueno seguiré probando a ver si consigo unos que pueda servirme, gracias.
Éste es el que construí, no se si es el que usted hizo.


----------



## moonwalker (May 20, 2019)

frincho dijo:


> Que problema tenemos con esos transistores de mala calidad, para conseguir los originales es difícil ya que ahora son chino, bueno seguiré probando haber si consigo unos que pueda servirme, gracias .
> Este es el que construí no se si es el que usted hizo


Hola Frincho, es el mismo spain que hice yo, con otro diseño de PCB. Este amplificador podría decirse que es estándar; lo he visto en varios amplificadores de marca y es bastante funcional. ¿ Con Qué tensión de alimentación estás probando el amplificador?.


----------



## frincho (May 21, 2019)

Si, lo estoy probando con 56+56 y unos 6 amp. Y tienen los transistores C2063 y A940 como driver no se donde puede estar el error.


----------



## moonwalker (May 21, 2019)

frincho dijo:


> Si, lo estoy probando con 56+56 y unos 6 amp. Y tienen los transistores C2063 y A940 como driver no se donde puede estar el error.



Verifica la fuente de tensión constante basado en el diodo Zener. La tensión de referencia positiva va para los emisores del par diferencial negativo y la tensión de referencia negativa va para el par diferencial positivo. En caso que no haya errores en tarjeta ya es muy factible de que sean transistores falsos. Sin carga en la salida del amplificador, verifica que voltaje de offset tienes en la salida. Chequea cada pista y componente corroborandolo con el diagrama.


----------



## frincho (May 21, 2019)

¿Que otros tipo de transistores diferencial podría remplazarlo, sería con el 2N5551y2N5401? Aquí le dejo el diagrama para que me haga el favor de señalarme lo voltaje correspondiente.


----------



## moonwalker (May 26, 2019)

Hola Frincho disculpa por responderte tan tarde. Claro! Con los 2N5401/5551 puedes reemplazar los SA42 y SA92.. ahora, este es un amplificador por decirlo así standard porque es usado por Amplificadores comerciales y demás. Trata de cuidar de que no hayas hecho alguna inversión en algún pin de un transistor. Cómo te dije, este Amplificador sale a la primera. Basado en ese plano que adjuntaste, construí los amplificadores spain 1500 que hasta ahora están funcionando.


----------



## Ruffi0506 (Jul 28, 2021)

Tengo una duda con la posición de los Q : mje340 y mje350.... Ya que en la serigrafía del archivo que tengo, entiendo que va el mje340 igual que el BD139.... Me confirma alguien...?


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 28, 2021)

Sí! Ambos son NPN (MJE340 y BD139) y tienen el mismo orden del pinout: pin 1= Emisor; pin 2= Colector; pin 3: base. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2021)

Pero ojo que el BD139 solo soporta 80 V o por ahí creo .


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero ojo que el BD139 solo soporta 80 V o por ahí creo .


Aunque no sé si el colega se refiera al transistor multiplicador Vbe para el monitor de Bias. Tendría que ser él específico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2021)

Ruffi0506 dijo:


> Tengo una duda con la posición de los Q : mje340 y mje350.... Ya que en la serigrafía del archivo que tengo, entiendo que va el mje340 igual que el BD139.... Me confirma alguien...?



Podría ser pero cómo pregunta relacionado al par , podría ser el driver excitador  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ruffi0506 (May 25, 2022)

moonwalker dijo:


> Sí! Ambos son NPN (MJE340 y BD139) y tienen el mismo orden del pinout: pin 1= Emisor; pin 2= Colector; pin 3: base.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias compañero… una consulta más… cuánto voltaje soporta esta driver? Ya que tengo un trasformador que entrega 1600watts de 75vcc y otro con 80vcc con dos capcitores de 15000uf 100v… para usar el de 80vcc cuantos transistores serían los recomendados 2sa1943 y 2sc5200? O al menos para esto que hasta ahorita he montado de la foto


----------

